
Implementing queries on a GraphQL server - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-6a55981f3a7e
======
nareshbhatia
When I started learning GraphQL, I used to put all my resolvers into one file

Part 2 of my @GraphQL series shows you how to properly implement queries on
your server.

If you missed part 1 (GraphQL basics), here it is: [https://medium.com/naresh-
bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-som...](https://medium.com/naresh-
bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-
ago-514d5b3c0eab)

I'll be releasing one part a day for the next week (in case you'd like some
holiday travel reading). Here's what you can look forward to.

Part 3: Queries (client implementation)

Part 4: Mutations (server implementation)

Part 5: Mutations (client implementation)

Part 6: Subscriptions (server implementation)

Part 7: Subscriptions (client implementation)

What have you struggled with in GraphQL? I'd love to hear your stories and
make it easier to get started.

